# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Josh's tank



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's my 55 as of now. It kind of goes from low light on one side (under the riccia) to high light on the other. There's some c balansae working at filling the hole in the right rear.


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's my 55 as of now. It kind of goes from low light on one side (under the riccia) to high light on the other. There's some c balansae working at filling the hole in the right rear.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

maybe a tad bit cluttered on the left side?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to the jungle!







Everything sure looks like it is growing well. I would trim things back so you can see more in the tank.


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

The riccia on the surface to the left causes a shift in lighting that the camera can't adjust to. Java ferns and anubias live under it in the lower lighted area.


----------

